# Colourpoint Cat Club Show - 18th April



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

The Colourpoint Cat Club Show that was cancelled in January due to the weather has been re-scheduled for the 18th April.

The show is open to Colourpoint Persians, Colourpointed Exotics and all Household Pets (both non-pedigree and pedigree). We have lots of Best In Show prizes, samples for the pens and a goodie bag for you and your cat. 

We are only a little show but as we share the venue with three other shows it makes for a lovely day out. The new schedule can be downloaded from the GCCF, Cat Planet and the Colourpoint Cat Club website. Alternatively you can either pm or e-mail me, Kay Short, Assistant Show Manager, for a copy.

We do hope you will consider joining us and if you have any questions please contact me.

Kay Short
Assistant Show Manager
Colourpoint Cat Club


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Already entered


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Amd me as well


----------



## candyshandy (Dec 10, 2008)

My boy is on exhibition


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

kewl ..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

It's the only one I have definitely re-entered so far as it was the easy one, the peds I am still debating about for the other shows lol, will be doing them but just a case of who and where lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am lucky, I have nothing that can be shown in the other shows.


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you Vicky, Carol and Candice for supporting the Colourpoint show


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Will be nice to be back - have missed it since it moved away from the north

carol


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> Will be nice to be back - have missed it since it moved away from the north
> 
> carol


It will be nice to have you back, Carol


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

I cant wait, this is going to be a lovely day out!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Looks like there are going to be a few of us there - we must meet up!


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

The more the merrier 

I hope everyone that has entered or just comes along for the day has a fantastic time.

We are still taking entries up to the 20th March.


----------

